# run CCLEANER in safe mode or nomal mode?



## wiZ

i know you have to run malwarebytes in safe mode for  best results, but what about CCLEANER? should i run it on safe mode or normal mode?
thanks


----------



## johnb35

Wrong, Malwarebytes needs to be run in regular mode for best results.  Run Ccleaner in normal mode as well.


----------



## wiZ

johnb35 said:


> Wrong, Malwarebytes needs to be run in regular mode for best results.  Run Ccleaner in normal mode as well.



really? deanj20's "slow computer rant" recommends running malwarebytes in safe mode. kk ill run it in normal mode again thanks


----------



## softe

i believe if you have xp, vista or win7, you can run these apps in regular mode


----------



## tremmor

i think Johns reply was everything needed to start normally. Has to be running. safe mode then programs won't start. won't detect anything possibly. run just like ya did. he will be back for confirmation.


----------



## johnb35

The only purpose to running things in safe mode is when the malware is stopping programs from running in regular mode.  But then thats why rkill was made but sometimes that don't help either.  However, when booting to safe mode most of the time the malware isn't loaded into memory and your malware/virus program won't catch it like it would in regular mode.  So it's always best to run your programs in regular mode after you are able to run it in safe mode to remove the infection causing your programs not to work correctly in regular bootup mode.  

Hopefully that explains it and if it don't just say so and I'll try to explain it better if I can.


----------



## Shane

Yeah,I always run Ccleaner in normal mode and never had any problems.


----------



## ymyplace2

*CCleaner in Safe Mode*

Right or Wrong 
It runs very very different . 
registry clean.
and
Cleaner.
Both run very very different 
and 
my systems runs faster after safe mode clean. 
Why? 
I dont know! 
But
There is no question about it safe mode clean is different. :gun:


----------

